# Cystoscopy with bilateral retrogrades



## seslinger (Jan 16, 2012)

Does anybody code these 52005 x 2 RT,LT or would you just bill the 52005 once.  Plus the 74420 for the retrograde.

Asking for any thoughts.  Sheila, CPC


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Sheila, I have heard this CPT is inherantly bilateral and it is inappropriate to add -50 or 52005 x2 or rt, lf.  If your physician did perform the retrograde, definately bill for that service in addition to the catheter.


----------



## seslinger (Jan 19, 2012)

thank you for your help


----------

